# Hay Box Dinner



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you kappydell for the great recipes that you have posted.:flower:

For dinner tonight I made the Taco style lentils and rice from the bean recipe thread. On the same thread wrapped/hay box cooking was discussed. I figured "what the heck" and gave it a try. :dunno:

TACO STYLE LENTILS & RICE (by kappydell)
3/4 cup dry lentils
3/4 cup brown rice
4 cups tap water
4 beef bouillon cubes
2 teaspoons chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
In a 2-quart saucepan bring the water to a boil. As the water is heating, add the lentils, rice, bouillon, chili powder, cumin, onion powder, and garlic powder. Bring the whole thing to a nice fat boil. Reduce the heat to low. Place a lid on the lentils and allow the mixture to simmer for about 45 to 50 minutes. The water should be mostly absorbed. You may serve this as it, topped with a little cheddar cheese if desired. Or you can use it to fill burritos or tacos instead. Both ways are very tasty.

*I followed the instructions except I reduced the water to 2 2/3 cups (per the instructions to hay box cooking). I made this in my cast iron bean pot. Once it was at a boil, I put the lid on (so the lid would also get hot). Once the lid was hot, I put the whole thing in my makeshift hay box. For that I used a cooler that I lined with a towel and some blankets. I also put 2 long pieces of foil across the top blanket. I snugged the pot down in the center, closed the foil over the pot and pulled the blankets over and around it. Closed the cooler lid and went about my day. After 6 hours I opened it all up and found perfectly cooked lentils and rice.* :2thumb:

I put the lentils and rice in a soft tortilla with some cheese. Rolled them up burrito style and covered them in a homemade enchilada sauce. Served with a fresh salad. Easy dinner!:woohoo:

Enchilada Sauce

1/4 c oil
2 Tbls flour
1/4 c chili powder
8 oz can tomato sauce
1 1/2 c water
1/4 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp onion powder
1 tsp cocoa powder
salt to taste

In a small sauce pan heat oil, flour and chili powder. Once that is bubbly slowly stir in the tomato sauce and water. Add the rest of ingredients and simmer until it thickens.

EDIT: I was not sure if I should have put this in recipes or not. The main point I was trying to get out was the "hay box" method I used.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go! No-stress dinner!!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

That sounds pretty good and I just ate.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> EDIT: I was not sure if I should have put this in recipes or not. The main point I was trying to get out was the "hay box" method I used.


Moved it to the Recipe section because you shared your recipe ... :wave:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Enchilada Sauce
> 
> 1/4 c oil
> 2 Tbls flour
> ...


You're on my list of favorite persons for posting about enchilada sauce. One of my favorite sauces! :kiss:


----------

